# late sailing offers



## Bavaria Cyssus (May 25, 2006)

Hey guys,

If you havent booked sailing trip yet and want to explore Turkey and Greece at the same time at reasonal prices, contact me  There are last minute offers and one way specials....

Delighted to welcome you all on board


----------



## Bavaria Cyssus (May 25, 2006)

for immediate contact for late sailing:

[email protected]

see u all on board...


----------



## Bavaria Cyssus (May 25, 2006)

*book from owner*

working with well known charter companies. Besides I own myself Bavaria 39 Cruiser 2006 model and know many other yacht owners In turkey- west coast- so that it is worth to contact...

[email protected]


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

So, you're spamming the forums, looking for charter boat customers... UGH...


----------

